# my new puppy :O)



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

i just got him today ... named him finnigan (my current dog is casey) ... he is 8 weeks old today ... he is a cross between a japanese chin and a chihuahua ... he weighs barely 3 pounds :O)



















and video attached is taken from casey's new dog collar cam ... it will take up to 2.5 hours of video and audio and attaches to the dogs collar for a dogs-eye-view :O)


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

That dog cam thing is neat. I never knew they had them. Where did you get it?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my GOD!!!!! SOOOO precious  What a little cutie the new pup is.

Aren't those cameras AWESOME?? I wanted to get one for Ember and set it up to my computer at work so I could see what she does all day and if in fact my suspicions are correct and she buys stuff on the internet with my credit cards 

Enjoy every single second. Little puppies have the bad habit of growing up just way too quickly 

Shelley


----------



## Lemonpeel (Jul 28, 2011)

SOOO CUUUTE ! I love puppies ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

i bought the dog cam on ebay ... it is called the eyenimal by dogtek ... it is quite fun ... a few people have chastised me for having a shock collar on my dog but i tell them it is a video camera and that their ankles will be uploaded to youtube later :O)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

what a cute puppy. remember to close the bathroom door when that camera is running..............


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Very cute puppy. 

What a neat doggy cam. When he scratches his ears, I feel a need to scratch my itch. Was wondering why he was so still at 1:20.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Cheryl.

That's heelarious.... AND very cute. LOL.

Good find!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

